
How Genius annotations undermined web security - ej_campbell
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/25/11505454/news-genius-annotate-the-web-content-security-policy-vulnerability
======
macscam
I'm not even that surprised. The genius web annotator is really half-assed,
functionality-wise as well.

